# Neapolitan: marunnella



## mymy

Hola,

Por favor, ¿qué significa esta frase?

Marunnella mia, aiutame tu.

Entiendo: Mi............, ayúdame tú.

Gracias,

Edito: ¿podría ser "mi evangelio", "mi religión" o algo así? No tengo más contexto.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mia madonnina (pequeña Virgen Maria).


----------



## mymy

Capisco, grazie mille!


----------



## gatogab

> *Napoletano:*
> Marunnella mia!
> Quante sì bbella!
> Cu chelli manelle!
> E chella faccella.
> * Italiano:*
> Madonnina mia,
> come sei bella!
> Con quelle manine!
> E quella faccina.


----------



## mymy

Grazie anche, Gatogab!


----------

